# Accessing Clipart in Word 2010



## colbrook10 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have just bought an HP computer with Word 2010 (Microsoft office) preloaded. When I am creating a Word document and want to add clipart, no matter what I type in the search, it comes up with "No results found." Can anyone help me?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

It's possible that you didn't do a complete install and no clip art was added, but I would think that at least some would. If your computer is online you can choose to search from clipart that's online at MS. After you click insert clipart the pane on the right should show some drop downs, one of which is Search In. If you click that, make sure that all the options (on mine it's My Collections, Office Collections, Web Collections) are selected. See if that helps.


----------

